# Darstellungsunterschied?



## Disruptor2000 (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich z.B. diese SVG-Datei (http://www.m-software.de/offene-clipart-bibliothek/svg.php?id=544) im Browser ansehe sieht sie recht gut aus. Lade ich sie allerdings in den Adobe Illustrator so fehlen diverse Farben und das Ergebnis ist nichtmehr sonderlich ansprechend. Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt? Habe die Seite ganz einfach gespeichert und oer Illustrator aufgerufen.

Danke.


----------



## ink (17. Juni 2008)

Moin
Markier mal das "Graue" (Die Fläche die man eigentlich nur markieren kann, wenn man auf die Grafik klickt)
und verschieb es in den Hintergrund.
Diese Liegt einfach falsch und überdeckt alles andere.

mfg


----------



## Disruptor2000 (17. Juni 2008)

Danke, das behebt zumindest den "Bildschirmfehler". Wenn man es im Browser vergleicht sind da aber leider immernoch Unterschiede, die wohl ebenfalls daraus resultieren, dass einige Sachen überdeckt werden. Woran liegt denn das eigentlich? Hab heute noch keine SVG-Datei passabel im Illustrator direkt integriert bekommen.


----------

